# Chocolate Chip And Oatmeal Cookies With Coconut And Raisins!



## pops6927 (Jan 29, 2018)

Had our annual checkups and got our flu shots, so we splurged on making cookies tonight!  Linda baked and I cleaned up!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2018)

Those  look great Pops. Oatmeal chocolate chip cookies are one of my favorites.  I'll be trying out this recipe soon but since I really dont like sweetened coconut I'll just skip that ingredient.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2018)

Love oatmeal cookies,but that looks like way to many for me.Thanks for the recipe going try doing half batch.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2018)

One of my favorite cookies - oatmeal. Toss in chips and coconut and your over the top. Question: When you said "I cleaned up" did you mean the dishes, orrrrrr are there no more cookies left. Inquiring minds want to know.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

Yummy ! Those would be a hit on any occasion.

Oh.. and tell us if the shot made you feel crappy or not. Like some people claim.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2018)

Your cookies look awesome Pops!
Next time try toasting the coconut, it takes it to another level!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2018)

Great looking cookies!!! I may have to try these as well, they are some of my favorites as well. Thx for posting them


----------

